# Portland IN swap meet



## Foxclassics (Jul 21, 2017)

Here's my layout for this year's swap meet. 
















Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reesatheresa (Jul 21, 2017)

I don't know how we missed you.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Jul 21, 2017)

I was there Monday and came home yesterday. Bought this Stella Scooter!


----------



## Ross (Jul 22, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> I was there Monday and came home yesterday. Bought this Stella Scooter!
> 
> View attachment 648105










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 22, 2017)

Flat Tire said:


> I was there Monday and came home yesterday. Bought this Stella Scooter!
> 
> View attachment 648105



o boy that's a nice one don , good to see you got it !!!!!


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 22, 2017)

Reesatheresa said:


> I don't know how we missed you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



I was across from the log cabin 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

